# Hauntcast Drink & Think 7/14



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hang with Hauntcast on 7/14 for our 1st live drink & think on Blog TV http://www.blogtv.com/people/Hauntcast . More details on the way.


----------

